# Female Calendar shoot



## Ub3rdoRK

So I was approached by two female friends wanting to do a "theme" calendar for their boyfriends for xmas. You know the usual February Valentines day and Xmas...like presents or something.

So my question is what do you folks have in mind for each month?

January-December or any particular themes you can think of. 

They said they want a "special month" customized for each of them for their boyfriends so im sure you all know what that means. (no nudes though haha) 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Rekd

I would go with major holidays and use the seasons to fill in the other months.

You should also find out what they boyfriends do and try to get some of that in there. i.e. cars, guns, poker etc... Nothing says Merry Christmas like a girl dressed in nothing but strategically placed tassels sporting fully automatic firearms while bent over a Z06 Vette decorated like a sleigh!


----------



## Derrel

January: Martin Luther King Day.."I Have a Dream"
February: George Washington's birthday....women clad only in dollar bills, with 25 cent pieces covering a couple of locations...
March-In Like  Lion....out like a lamb
April-"April showers bring May _ _ _ _ _s."
May-Armed Forces Day
June-Flag Day, June 14...covered up by only a flag
July-Fireworks....sparklers...
August-God, it's hot in AUgust
September-Labor Day...show a beach with coolers, beer, bikinis
October-Columbus Day...head to Ohio and go to Columbus, just for $h!+s and giggles.
November-Veteran's Day
December--red velvet and fur trim always looks good with black leather boots.


----------



## Rekd

Derrel said:


> April-"April showers bring May _ _ _ _-_ _ _s."



You spelled it wrong. :mrgreen:


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Ub3rdoRK said:


> They said they want a "special month" customized for each of them for their boyfriends so im sure you all know what that means. (no nudes though haha)



If it's no nudes then I have no idea what that means haha.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

Hahahaha oh man I got the weapons and they want to do sexy shots. But no z06 lol. Darrel I love the flag idea and the money idea. Thank you!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I would definitely try to put some ideas from what the guys like, as suggested.  Are they sports fans?  Cheerleaders are always good as is a woman dressed in a man's football/baseball jersey or whatnot.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

Yeah I threw them some ideas. I'll post pics soon. Were gonna knock it out next weekend.


----------



## gsgary

No point doing it if there are no nudes :lmao:


----------



## Rekd

Ub3rdoRK said:


> I'll post pics soon. Were gonna knock it out next weekend.



You forgot something maybe?


----------



## gsgary

Rekd said:


> Ub3rdoRK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics soon. Were gonna knock it out next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot something maybe?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say your going to knock one out if you lived in the UK, it must have a different meaning in the US


----------



## Rekd

gsgary said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ub3rdoRK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics soon. Were gonna knock it out next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot something maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say your going to knock one out if you lived in the UK, it must have a different meaning in the US
Click to expand...


You might be thinking "rub one out" ??


----------

